
Just How Is Apple's App Store Subscription Policy Good for Users? - solipsist
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/02/23/app-store-subscriptions
======
chapel
There hasn't been any confirmation from Apple regarding SaaS and similar
though has there? Do you see Netflix/Hulu/Pandora and others sticking around?
I really don't. If their cut is effectively nil, they end up spending money to
have users from iOS devices, that just isn't smart business.

